# UK Family moving to Dubai in New Year - help!



## Big Jus (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I am lucky that I have been offered a promotion to my company's Dubai office in Media City, starting in January. We are Brits with 3 three children, 12, 10 and 6.
Our plan is for me to come out then and the family to follow late February, early March.
Advice on areas to live and possible schools, plus general tips would be welcome.
We would prefer one school that takes primary and secondary, with a British curriculum.
We would need a 4 bed villa and are looking at possibly living in Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights, Springs, Falcon City, although Jumeriah Village looks really good value! I know it is quite new, but how developed is it? What is it like to live there compared to other areas?
Our kids want somewhere with a communal pool, places to meet friends and play, plus we would like a community atmosphere.
Look forward to your insights
Thanks for your help


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Big Jus said:


> Hi All,
> I am lucky that I have been offered a promotion to my company's Dubai office in Media City, starting in January.
> 
> Congratulations
> ...


Comments in blue...


----------



## garry79 (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple of things to consider:-

Schools can be a nightmare to get into. Most have long waiting lists so you need to start the process of contacting them now to find out if they have places.

You might be better finding a more permanent place to stay once you have school places confirmed. The commute to schools can also be a nightmare if you live somewhere far from the school.

We've (me, wife and 2 young boys) just moved out (me 6 weeks ago and them 3) and visited a few schools/areas before getting lucky with nursery places in the Al Safa area. That pretty much made up our minds about where to get a villa.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Big Jus,

Mirdif is a well established area with Schools/Malls/Gyms etc. with a big British Expat community and is approximately 30-45 mins drive to Media City.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Flats & Villas for Rent in Shorooq Mirdif | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're looking at Falcon City, also check out The Villa next door - you can get some really good deals there and the villas are big and all the Mazaya ones have their own pools.

As others have said, I think depending where you can find schooling for your children, will dictate where you live.

Is your company providing schools fees? Otherwise with 3 children, the cost of that is going to be eye watering!


----------

